# Hog Hunting on Ft Benning



## bowhuntingmarine (May 6, 2012)

I am new to the area and trying to get a lay of the land.  I have never hunted hog before but from what I am told they are plentiful on Ft. Benning and fun to hunt.  I am trying to find out where would be a good place to start looking or for some hunting partners to show me around.  I appreciate any and all help, thanks!


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 6, 2012)

Find wet swampy areas and start there....ive never set foot in an area on post and not seen hog sign somewhere.


----------



## boarhunter62 (May 6, 2012)

I'll be down there this coming weekend and staying for a couple days if you wanna do some hunting. Iv got some decent experience on Benning and know of a couple spots here and there where I can get us on some hogs. shoot me an email if your interested and we can hash out the finer details. My name Mike.

mjrose5148@northgeorgia.edu


----------



## bowhuntingmarine (May 7, 2012)

lungbuster:  I went out sunday and walked/scouted about 8 miles. There were some promising signs in some of the low laying marsh areas where I went. I think I might have been out a little early, around 4pm, and I headed back in after a couple hours. There looked like good posibilities for spoting some hogs. 

Boarhunter:  I will be sure to send you an email so we can try and get out this weekend and get some hunting in.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 7, 2012)

Lot's of pigs in the Oscars and Kilos but the new ranges out there have a lot of them closed at times. Find fresh sign and stay on it....like I said ive been hunting here for two years and don't recall ever seeing an area with no pig sign somewhere in it.


----------



## bowhuntingmarine (May 7, 2012)

lungbuster:  sounds good, I will swing through there this week after work take a look and report back.


----------



## bowhuntingmarine (May 7, 2012)

so here is the report.  I went out this late afternoon/evening and checked out some of the K areas.  No luck on finding and hogs but I have sucessfully located turkey heaven along with some deer.  I understand turkey are in season but I have no real interest in shooting them.  I might try and go out in a couple other areas later this week and see how it goes.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 14, 2012)

I'll be home tomorrow and should have my bow back this week so if you want to try and get together and shoot at Uchee Creek I can point you to some good areas on the map. Just shoot me a PM if your interested.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 16, 2012)

Got my bow back today and dang near got her first kill this afternoon. Had a decent size boar at about 30 yards but it was a little to thick to get a shot.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 4, 2012)

bowhuntingmarine -- you have a PM.  I leave Korea in September and I'll be back at Benning for the next couple years starting mid-October.


----------

